# New kids at Di's farm * Updated 3/16*



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Oh Di -

They are just adorable and trips to boot!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Quads???? Congrats!!!! What are the sexes?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

PICTURE OVERLOAD!! wahoo :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Thanks you Gary! Now that my son has posted the pics, he will come and show me how. Oh now you asked for it!

Yes, Izzy had quads, and they are pretty big! I've seen pics of NDG kids in someones hand, these are two fisted guys at least!! I really must get a scale!

So, everybody is doing well, so far. And, I'm setting up a website! Just have to have some nice days so I can get some decent pictures!

Thank yor for the moral support! This was alot of fun. Di


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

To cute! Love all the colors to, they're all adorable!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Congrats!! They are all adorable.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

oh websites are so much fun!

Yes lots of pictures is a must once you know how!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Congrats on all your babies! You have definately come far enough into "the goat frenzy" to have the title of Experienced Goat Mama!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Oh I must have died a gone to goat heaven!

I haven't had time to describe these pics yet...and I have better ones to come...but if you can see the somewhat larger dark chocolate kid in the middle of the one pic...that is Cocoa's baby...she and baby where still in the kidding stall when Izzy started shooting kids out. So, Cocoa's little one was so excited, as each baby came out I was drying furiously, trying to keep up, as I left go of one to work on another he would run over and kiss the new baby!! He kept getting in the way...I almost stepped on him twice.

Izzy was great...however, she did not make much noise...if she had kidded at night I'm not sure I would have heard her...except Cocoa was making enough noise for everybody!

I thought the girls might feel better about the kidding stall if their "best buddy" was in there with them...I have since moved each doe into their "own" stall. How long do you keep your babies in? Should I let the does go out during the day? If so, should I keep the babies in one stall while "moms" are out? I suppose you can tell that I don't have a job...outside the home anyway. It's getting cold again, and it rained alot last night so it'll be awhile before the kids go out, but Willa is acting like she really wants to go out. Can't say I blame her. So how do you all handle this?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New kids at Di's farm*

Actually, since I've had 4 does freshen in 3 weeks and only 2 kidding stalls it was very hectic for me! Right now while it is cold and damp I give everyone a choice as to where they would rather be...in or out. They choose to be in, I have the 2 moms with 2 week old kids on one side of the barn so they have their stalls plus my milking area to play in. The 2 does with 5 and 3 week old kids have the new addition to themselves, the size difference between the kids makes me nervous to have them all together...the older ones are 3x the size of the younger ones! So as far as letting babies go out to the pasture or yard with their moms, I usually wait til they are at least a week old, they are a bit quicker and steadier on their feet so they can get out of the way when and if a doe decides to be a bully. There are alot of goat people here that do things differently and this is just how I do it, it works for me but may not work for you also I am more comfortable knowing that I am keeping my kids out of harms way for the time being as I do have 2 does that are aggressive to each other and they don't seem to notice that there are babies under foot when they go at it.


----------

